
Britain's richest man inherits billions with no inheritance tax - akrymski
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/uk/home-news/duke-of-westminster-son-avoids-inheritance-tax-billions-britains-richest-men-family-trusts-rules-a7998246.html
======
hkmurakami
>A spokesman for the Grosvenor Estate said the family trust paid inheritance
tax of 6 per cent on the value of its assets every ten years. That was done to
keep continuity of ownership rather than to avoid the levy.

>He said: “The idea that the Duke doesn’t pay any inheritance tax is
completely wrong.”

So which is it, and how does this thing actually work?

